

The couple that tweets together, stays together  - arh
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/personal-tech/the-couple-that-tweets-together-stays-together/article1459458/

======
jolie
Adorable. Almost saccharine. But @eston and I do the same thing, so I really
can't complain.

